# Today at Mahogany's.............



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

The Philly Crew sure brought their "A" games




Montecristo A, that is!

seated from left:

Ronnie - aka bonggoy....."the mitten"
Rob - aka germantownrob... "kept his shoes on"
Chris - aka redbaron... "stop with the sister jokes please"
Dan - aka trainwrek.. "i was gonna ask you to bring a monte"
Justin - aka justinphilly.. "i stayed as long as rob did this time!"
Eric - aka GTS..."Jewbacca"

thanks for a great time guys... See you all again next week!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Those are some small cigars you guys are smoking... 

Trying to compensate for something else?

Just Kidding!!! Wish I could have joined you guys - looks like you had fun.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like 'A' excellent time.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i bet that was a boring ppp.. damn im funny...im gonna make that herf one day...always on friday?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I almost did a JPH on that one.

The Dunhill Cabinetta wasn't bad either.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Dang man, you guys do it right  

Herf on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Jewbacca. LOL. :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> Jewbacca. LOL. :r


juey lewis and the news!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I almost did a JPH on that one.
> 
> The Dunhill Cabinetta wasn't bad either.


nah, it was ok....

kidding, it rocked!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like a great time


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like a great time! Wish I lived closer to Philly. I owe Ronnie a cigar, I owe Rob an Orange Swirl, and I owe Chris a phone call.  

Hope to get to herf with you three again soon, and meet Justin and the rest of youse guys.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i bet that was a boring ppp.. damn im funny...im gonna make that herf one day...*always on friday?*


how many times do i have to ask?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> how many times do i have to ask?


well, no... this one was on saturday, most of them are... but if you're in town, i am sure the boys could work something out no matter what the day....


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Nothing like an "A" for the long run! Great job guys!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

It was a great time. The Cabinetta was so serious. The ride home was silent, that A had given everyone enough nicotine for a week or so. 

Justin, no more sister jokes. :sl 


I had a great time with you guys. I'm really digging this early afternoon herfin at Mahoghany, we have the place all to ourselves. See you again next week.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Next time come closer to Allentown so I can meet you guys and Nooner.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

beezer said:


> Next time come closer to Allentown so I can meet you guys and Nooner.


with the waitstaff (hotties) at mahogany's the closest we will come to allentown is sitting by the the most western window in the place..

:dr


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

An amazing day for cigar smoking at Mahogany. That Monte "A" was amazing, everything you expect from Montecristo and more. The Dunhill was like butter melting in your mouth. Many thanks to Justinphilly and cabinetsticker for making it a memorable Saturday.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I almost did a JPH on that one.
> 
> The Dunhill Cabinetta wasn't bad either.


Do you find Cabinetta'a at Mahogony's EVERY weekend? :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> Do you find Cabinetta'a at Mahogony's EVERY weekend? :r


I must have done something right in my pevious life to get all this (cigar) blessings


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> It was a great time. The Cabinetta was so serious. The ride home was silent, that A had given everyone enough nicotine for a week or so.
> .


I'm surprised Rob didn't tell you how good the Cab we passed at the Shack was. Oh wait, he was plastered and probably forgot smoking it :r

Looks like a great time with some great folks, damn east coasters always herfing. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> I'm surprised Rob didn't tell you how good the Cab we passed at the Shack was. Oh wait, he was plastered and probably forgot smoking it :r


Nah....he was just too busy Bogarting the Boli!!! :r


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Rob drunk? Rob forgetting about smoking a ridiculous cigar? I'm going to have to look into these allegations. :r 

Bongoy to Rob @ Shack - "Dude don't smoke that Taboada Dom P, save it for when your sober" :r (Rob smoked it 3 minutes later)


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Rob drunk? Rob forgetting about smoking a ridiculous cigar? I'm going to have to look into these allegations. :r
> 
> Bongoy to Rob @ Shack - "Dude don't smoke that Taboada Dom P, save it for when your sober" :r (Rob smoked it 3 minutes later)


Hell at least he smoked it, we figured he stumbled off drunk and dropped it somewhere.

and yes Tom, the Gollum-ing of the Boli probably was his distraction (my precious, I love you so much :r )


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Nah....he was just too busy Bogarting the Boli!!! :r


actually tom he was bogarting the vitola c...that had me in a trance as well...

thanks justin..i thought it was friday but saturday is good..i have to make that herf..you guys seem to be having some fun and i hate missing out on good herfs..lol..i need to come when joed and raisin can hit it too..i almost came down when cigarflip came down.. but ended up in columbus..i'll keep ya posted when i came come hang out with the philly gang..bongoy....nice pukengkeng huh?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> beezer said:
> 
> 
> > Next time come closer to Allentown so I can meet you guys and Nooner.
> ...


Indeed the waitresses are impressive, but it seemed last time I was there JoeD kept hoarding their attention with his loose wallet and smooth tongue... 

We gotta make it a late Herf(starting at 7:00pm or so) for me to make it down there, unless we wanna burn some stuff on Wednesday or Thursday.

Beezer - I can't recall if you live up in the Poconos or in Allentown... if you'd be willing to stage from Allentown, my wife and I would be happy to act as hosts and put you(and any tag-alongs) up for the night - Jill is proud of the comforter in the guest bedroom and loves to cook up her famous Crawfish Etouffee for our guests.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> actually tom he was bogarting the vitola c...that had me in a trance as well...
> 
> thanks justin..i thought it was friday but saturday is good..i have to make that herf..you guys seem to be having some fun and i hate missing out on good herfs..lol..i need to come when joed and raisin can hit it too..i almost came down when cigarflip came down.. but ended up in columbus..i'll keep ya posted when i came come hang out with the philly gang..bongoy....nice pukengkeng huh?


freaking nice pukengkeng bro ... definitely masarap ...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

wednesday works for me... this wednesday at that!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Nooner, thanks for the invite but I only live 45 minutes away in Bangor.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> with the waitstaff (hotties) at mahogany's the closest we will come to allentown is sitting by the the most western window in the place..
> 
> :dr


Now that's a classic right there :r


----------

